# Another heavenly on the bay



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Frachino-Heavenly-Single-Group-Coffee-Machine-/150984997231?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item232768396f

Too pricey and too far away for me


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Seems to be a lot of Fracino machines on the bay recently. Wonder why... reputation is good and I don't see these folk as upgrading necessarily

5yrs old also for £400+....


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Rich folk that buy them and can never get decent coffee from them.... A yer later they give up and sell it?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah starting at £400 and it looks a bit knocked about. The one that went the other day for £450 looked mint.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a brand spanking new one for £645 + £30 P&P.............http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Heavenly---Cherub.html


----------

